# Used car VRT procedure



## z101 (6 Jul 2008)

What is the actual procedure for VRT? Is there a list of offices that you can pick one from? How quick can it be done?


----------



## NickyK (6 Jul 2008)

There's a pretty comprehensive guide on boards.ie if you do a search. Only brought a car back a month ago and couldn't believe how easy it was. Would sell the car and do it all again tomorrow it was that simple.


----------



## Iceman732 (6 Jul 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your question but I'll give it a shot. 

Ok so you buy your car from the north and bring in down here, you're meant to re-register the car within 24 hours on being down here. People usually do it after about six months or so!!! 

You bring the car to your local VRO ( Vehicle registration office) and they'll register it for you. It has to be the legal owner of the car that registers it. You have to have all your documentation in order, i.e. proof of ownership etc..., also a form of identification and I assume you need proof of CO2 emissions now....? Not sure on the last one but Revenue did say that if an individual did not have proof of CO2 then the vehicle would be taxed at the highest level. I'm not sure if they are imposing that though.

It's a pretty simply procedure. Just make sure you take any extra's that you can off the car before you bring it in!!


----------



## z101 (6 Jul 2008)

Where would I find a list of VRO offices. ?? 
I take it they have nothing to do with motor tax office. If I am buying from a UK dealership will I have immediate documentation to do it on return or will I have to wait to receive certs by post etc?


----------



## NickyK (6 Jul 2008)

Would presume the list of VROs are on revenue.ie. When you collect the car make sure you have the V5 form. When you come back you must take the car to the VRO by the end of the next working day to pay the VRT. They will give you a licence plate number there and then and you will get new registration documents by the end of the week.


----------



## z101 (6 Jul 2008)

So I guess you take your number and go buy a plate at any Auto shop.

thanks for replys


----------



## NickyK (6 Jul 2008)

Yep it's that simple. They never even looked at my car and the whole process took about ten mins. I don't know how the new vrt rtes work but I think they're factored into the ros.ie website now. You'll need a bank draft for the VRO for roughly how much the VRT is. When are you buying and what are you getting?


----------



## z101 (6 Jul 2008)

Can you pay by cheque or laser Nicky? What office did you use?
Thanks again


----------



## NickyK (7 Jul 2008)

I think you can pay by cheque, it's definitely on the revenue.ie website. I used the Waterford VRO.


----------



## soy (7 Jul 2008)

List of VRT offices, opening hours and some useful FAQ can all be found on www.revenue.ie


----------



## Grumpybut... (14 Jul 2008)

Ceatherlach-I imagine the Carlow town office might be of some use to you?  There's a tiny little gateway into the back yard from Staplestown Rd-the back door is the best entrance-door bell beside it.  I VRT'd a car there and they were lovely to me-didn't get too hung up on anything!!


----------



## z101 (15 Jul 2008)

Done and Done
Thanks though..


----------



## fluffy47 (26 Nov 2008)

Hi

I live in Celbridge but work in Tallaght so finding the time to travel to Naas to go through the VRT process after I import a 2nd hand ar this weekend is going to be difficult.

Can anyone tell me if I can register the car at the Tallaght office  and pay duty etc... there


----------



## sse (26 Nov 2008)

Remember though that, for makes including Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Lexus (maybe others, I'm sure fellow posters will oblige), the VRO will request the chassis number so that they can do a check for extras on the car (on which you pay VRT on the Irish price, natch). I think you get a cert. for the Garda in these circumstances. So there may be a delay in getting the exact VRT amount you have to pay in that case.

If a car is fitted with a pack - e.g. communications pack - which was often fitted at a discounted price in the UK then you will pay VRT on the Irish pack price or, if there is no equivalent, on the separate options at the retail price.

I'm sure somebody on here got caught by this a while back.

SSE


----------



## CharlieR (26 Nov 2008)

How would you go about it with a car that Ford do not sell in Ireland. I will be bringing over a 2l petrol Cmax Titanium and For d only sell a 1.8 in Ireland?


----------



## fluffy47 (26 Nov 2008)

Finally got someone in a VRO to take my call!!!
I can infact go to the Tallaght office and pay the vrt even though I live in Kildare. The one thing they wont do is tax it there for me too. In relation to yout response SSE-the car I am getting is a Citroen Xara Picasso-a decent spec but no fancy stuff. He did explain to me that if on inspection it appeared to have 'fancy additions' that a list of them would be sent to Rosslare (not sure what office dals with it there) and  that they would then declare the cost of VRT.

Thanks for your help


----------



## sse (26 Nov 2008)

Great - will this mean it'll be an 08-D-xxx and not 08-KE-xxx I wonder?

"Fancy additions"? - best take the dice off the mirror then.

SSE


----------



## fluffy47 (26 Nov 2008)

My thoughts exactly SSE!!!!!LOL

Not sure about the 07-KE versus 07-D
Just had this conversation with my other half too. That remains to be seen. Will post again once the transaction is complete.


----------



## Aidomoss (28 Nov 2008)

CharlieR, 
If you go on to the Revenue web site and enter the details of the C-Max your bringing in you will find a 2L petrol version on it.

SSE
I brought in a BMW last year and there was no questions about extras added on. They can ask to inspect the car though before they will give you a VRT rate. Try to have the Co2 figures for the car in case the Revenue don't have them. On the web site they have a 999g/Km Co2 rate that comes up if they dont have the figures and this will give a much dearer rate than what you should be paying. The guy that I dealt with in the revenue office only checked the web site for the rate and charged me that.


----------



## CharlieR (28 Nov 2008)

Done that, 2.0l titanium Cmax not on their system, they don't have the Cmax on there at all.

This is a different model to what they have as the Focus CMax


----------



## Rois (28 Nov 2008)

I registered my car about 6 months after moving back from UK.  It's also a model that's not sold in this country, so my Registration Documents just say "Unspecified Model" as does my motor tax disc!!


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Nov 2008)

Reg plate will be in the county of your postal address , regardless of what office you go to register car


----------



## RS2K (29 Nov 2008)

CharlieR said:


> Done that, 2.0l titanium Cmax not on their system, they don't have the Cmax on there at all.
> 
> This is a different model to what they have as the Focus CMax



Different in name only I think.


----------



## Ado (26 May 2009)

I have had the misfortune to buy a car from the north back in October just before the economic downturn for which I could not drive as i was trying to sell my existing car to pay for the VRT.

Last week I sold my old car or should I say, almost gave it away in order to get my new car on the road. To my surprise,  I contacted the VRT office to be told 1) the selling price for my new car had not been revised since July, 2008 and therefore, I will be paying well over the odds for a car that's value has reduced rapidly 2) Although BMW had been revised on the VRT Calculator, they will try and get to other cars!!! What does this mean...AHHH

I felt another way the government profiteering at the tax payers expense. With the local elections on the horizon, i felt duty bound to contact my local representative with a view of obtaining his support.  Watch this space!!!


----------

